# Diagnosed today t1



## ginaladybird (Jan 12, 2018)

shock the hospital said t2 yesterday but think I'm t1 due to high keystones at 4.5  now have insulin to inject for the first time tomorrow and am so nervous if I'm doing it right and how much it will hurt.


----------



## Martin Canty (Jan 12, 2018)

ginaladybird said:


> so nervous if I'm doing it right and how much it will hurt.


I can't say as I don't inject.... However, welcome to the group


----------



## ginaladybird (Jan 12, 2018)

Thank you  just all a bit of a shock really ... even worse is I have a holiday booked in April wine tasting in Europe and it's non refundable so will have to go and just pretend to drink the wine as very worried about drinking alcohol being so far away from home .  Trying to work out now what's good for me to eat and what to avoid any suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## Northerner (Jan 12, 2018)

ginaladybird said:


> shock the hospital said t2 yesterday but think I'm t1 due to high keystones at 4.5  now have insulin to inject for the first time tomorrow and am so nervous if I'm doing it right and how much it will hurt.


Hi ginaladybird, welcome to the forum  Sorry to hear about your diagnosis  How did it come about? 

Don't worry about the injections, the needles are tiny and very fine, so they shouldn't hurt. Try to relax when injecting (easier said than done, I know) and this will make it easier for you. What insulin have you been given? You're bound to feel nervous the first time - I think we probably all were! But just do as you have been instructed (I hope you have been instructed!) and pretty soon you'll hardly notice it  Do you have a phone number for a specialist nurse that you can call in case of any problems? 

I'd highly recommend getting a copy of the excellent Type 1 Diabetes in Children Adolescents and Young People by Ragnar Hanas. It is invaluable, whatever your age, so don't be put off by the title! 

You can ask any and every question here, nothing is considered 'silly' and someone is bound to be able to answer  There's a lot to learn in a short space of time, so if you are ever unsure or concerned about anything, call the nurse or ask us on here


----------



## ginaladybird (Jan 12, 2018)

I was drinking lots to quench thirst and just as quick as drinking it had to go to toilet getting up in the night about 10 times went to doctors Monday blood test at doctors Tuesday and they called me Tuesday night and said to go to a&e acu Wednesday been up to hospital wed thurs and today and they diagnosed me about 6 hours ago have metaformin and glicazide and insulin lantus.  Seeing doctor tomorrow


----------



## Northerner (Jan 12, 2018)

ginaladybird said:


> I was drinking lots to quench thirst and just as quick as drinking it had to go to toilet getting up in the night about 10 times went to doctors Monday blood test at doctors Tuesday and they called me Tuesday night and said to go to a&e acu Wednesday been up to hospital wed thurs and today and they diagnosed me about 6 hours ago have metaformin and glicazide and insulin lantus.  Seeing doctor tomorrow


It sounds like they are hedging their bets with that medication, as the first two are commonly used to treat Type 2 diabetes. The Lantus is a slow-acting insulin, so should be one injection a day. Make sure you have something sweet to hand, like jelly babies or some full-sugar Coke and test your blood sugar levels if you feel at all odd - if the reading is below 4.0 then you will need to eat or drink something sweet (three jelly babies or 150ml of Coke is usually enough - you need about 15grams of carbohydrate). Test again after 15 minutes and treat again if still low. Hopefully, you will already have been told this 

It may all seem rather overwhelming at the moment, but you will get there! I hope the appointment goes well - are you able to take someone with you? Sometimes it can help to have someone else taking in the information  Anything you don't understand, ask the doctor for clarification and ask them to write things down if necessary


----------



## ginaladybird (Jan 13, 2018)

I think they are not sure as it's the keystones that worry them at 4.5 so they have said to use the insulin one a day.  Maybe I am a 2 but will speak to doctor tomorrow


----------



## Frazzled (Jan 13, 2018)

Martin Canty said:


> I can't say as I don't inject.... However, welcome to the group


Hi Martin
How wonderful to be medication free. How did you manage to reach that situation please?


----------



## trophywench (Jan 13, 2018)

Hi Frazzled - Martin didn't say he was medication-free - only that he didn't inject.  Many many T2s don't have to inject either - if they need drugs at all - cos some can manage on diet and exercise alone - they may take tablets like the Metformin and the Gliclazide.

However if you are T1 - absolutely nothing other than insulin, does anything - because our bodies have stopped producing insulin.  That's the simple difference between 1 and 2 - most T2s still produce insulin but then the body doesn't deal with it very well, so the body then has to produce shedloads more insulin so pumps a lot MORE into the body to do the job that a drip or two would have done before the person was diabetic.  It ain't simple to get your head round! - so don't worry about not understanding most of it at the moment.  In any case - because your Blood Glucose is so high at the moment - your brain won't be working as well as usual anyway - we become more quickly befuddled when we have too low BG, but too high BG does it too, just slower.  Once your BG gets down a bit and you start getting your head round it more, it really does get a bit easier, honest!

Have they shown you the length of the needles you'll be using for the Lantus - they're tiny, aren't they?  They need to be, cos insulin is injected just under the epidermis - it doesn't have to go into muscle or a vein or anything painful, and they're such fine needles, it shouldn't actually hurt.  Not like a flu jab!  LOL


----------



## trophywench (Jan 13, 2018)

By the way - it's 'ketones' - but it's a very common spelling error, because of the pronunciation and we all know what you meant anyway, so no worries.


----------



## ginaladybird (Jan 13, 2018)

Oh managed to do my first injection today and your right it wasn't as bad just trying to improve my blood sugar level now from 17 this morning to 10 this afternoon so pleased with it now to just get a little lower what is the range for BS to be regarded as ok?


----------



## SB2015 (Jan 13, 2018)

ginaladybird said:


> shock the hospital said t2 yesterday but think I'm t1 due to high keystones at 4.5  now have insulin to inject for the first time tomorrow and am so nervous if I'm doing it right and how much it will hurt.


It is not unusual to feel nervous about injecting at the start, but as Northerner said the needles are tiny and you will hardly notice soon.  In our first outing after my diagnosis we went out for lunch and I managed to drop my insulin pen because I was shaking so much.  After that first one it got easier.

You have found a good place to ask anything and everything you want to.  There is a wealth of knowledge on this forum and I haev learnt most of what I know from the people on here who willingly share their knowledge and hel in any way that they can.


----------



## SB2015 (Jan 13, 2018)

ginaladybird said:


> Oh managed to do my first injection today and your right it wasn't as bad just trying to improve my blood sugar level now from 17 this morning to 10 this afternoon so pleased with it now to just get a little lower what is the range for BS to be regarded as ok?



Well done.  I should have read this bit before replying.

Be patient with you BG levels.  The Diabetes Speciallist Nurses will want to help you bring them down gradually.  So don’t worry if they seem a bit high at the moment.


----------



## SB2015 (Jan 13, 2018)

Also... 
with T1 you can still drink alcohol, but you just need to be sensible.  Your holiday in April is a long way off and there is no reason why you can’t go ahead with that.  I found it a bit scary when I went away for the first time, but There is lots of useful advice available and it just takes a bit of organising.  First get used to injecting and get things more settled.  Travelling will be no problem so no need to worry about it yet.


----------



## ginaladybird (Jan 13, 2018)

Does metaformin gliclazide or insulin lantus make you feel nauseous. Just taken the first 2 before meal and now feel very nauseous only been taking over the last 3 days. Dinner was half of a weeny jacket potato with black pepper no butter no salt   Palm size price of steak and a small side salad leaves cucumber advacado and half tomato


----------



## Robin (Jan 13, 2018)

ginaladybird said:


> Does metaformin gliclazide or insulin lantus make you feel nauseous. Just taken the first 2 before meal and now feel very nauseous only been taking over the last 3 days. Dinner was half of a weeny jacket potato with black pepper no butter no salt   Palm size price of steak and a small side salad leaves cucumber advacado and half tomato


It's likely to be the Metformin, it's renowned for causing gastric upsets. It should settle once your body adapts to it, but if not, there is a slow release version that people often get on better with.


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 13, 2018)

ginaladybird said:


> shock the hospital said t2 yesterday but think I'm t1 due to high keystones at 4.5  now have insulin to inject for the first time tomorrow and am so nervous if I'm doing it right and how much it will hurt.


Welcome from a T1 for more than 50yrs. It is a bit of a pain at times but ?


----------



## trophywench (Jan 13, 2018)

Do you mean you took 2 Metformin, or one each of Met and Glic?


----------



## Martin Canty (Jan 15, 2018)

Frazzled said:


> How wonderful to be medication free. How did you manage to reach that situation please?


It took a lot of work, but generally by modifying my diet & cutting the carbs along with increasing the exercise....Also having a positive mindset goes a long way


----------



## Hepato-pancreato (Jan 16, 2018)

you we’re right ginaladybird. Martins profile indicates that he is medication free. Yes type2’s might not have to inject, but also might take no medication. If you are type 1 different ballgame.


----------



## SB2015 (Jan 17, 2018)

Just to emphasise Gina, no amount of positivity is going to make your T1 go away.  Our Beta cells, that make the insulin, are destroyed and the only way we stay alive is my injecting insulin in a daily basis.  However a positive attitude does help with the management of all that we have to do.  

Is there a reason why you are taking tablets as well as your insulin? Apologies if I have missed this.  I know that some do need tablets but I am also aware that some get misdiagnosed and put on tablets which the GPS then forget to remove.


----------



## Shropshire Lass (Jan 17, 2018)

ginaladybird said:


> shock the hospital said t2 yesterday but think I'm t1 due to high keystones at 4.5  now have insulin to inject for the first time tomorrow and am so nervous if I'm doing it right and how much it will hurt.


Hi, welcome to the site, I found it so helpful as I was diagnosed last year T1 and at seventy plus a bit of a shock to the system, at the start a bit shaky "am I doing it right" but its so easy  I think the biggest thing is to get your levels balanced with your insulin. I started off doing what I was told regarding the amount of insulin to have but you will find your own way on this to get the right balance for you, I am still testing four times a day just to keep a check on my levels I also write it down in a diary then you can see what you are doing its amazing how helpful it is to look back I found this a great help and am still doing it.
Of course a low carb diet is the biggest help, I brought this book Carbs and Cals off amazon its like a food bible, best of luck.


----------



## Frazzled (Jan 22, 2018)

trophywench said:


> Hi Frazzled - Martin didn't say he was medication-free - only that he didn't inject.  Many many T2s don't have to inject either - if they need drugs at all - cos some can manage on diet and exercise alone - they may take tablets like the Metformin and the Gliclazide.
> 
> However if you are T1 - absolutely nothing other than insulin, does anything - because our bodies have stopped producing insulin.  That's the simple difference between 1 and 2 - most T2s still produce insulin but then the body doesn't deal with it very well, so the body then has to produce shedloads more insulin so pumps a lot MORE into the body to do the job that a drip or two would have done before the person was diabetic.  It ain't simple to get your head round! - so don't worry about not understanding most of it at the moment.  In any case - because your Blood Glucose is so high at the moment - your brain won't be working as well as usual anyway - we become more quickly befuddled when we have too low BG, but too high BG does it too, just slower.  Once your BG gets down a bit and you start getting your head round it more, it really does get a bit easier, honest!
> 
> Have they shown you the length of the needles you'll be using for the Lantus - they're tiny, aren't they?  They need to be, cos insulin is injected just under the epidermis - it doesn't have to go into muscle or a vein or anything painful, and they're such fine needles, it shouldn't actually hurt.  Not like a flu jab!  LOL




Hi Jenny
Thanks for the reply. I am new to this site so think I may have caused confusion. I am a  type 2. I am not sure whether I will need to have injections in the future. I have been a type 2 for 47 years!
Thanks.


----------



## Ruby Red (Jan 22, 2018)

Hello and welcome to the forum! You will find lots of useful info here plus a great support network. I am a fairly newly diagnosed Type 1 and I can tell you that my GP surgery was (and still is) fairly useless! 
Plenty of support here though! Keep asking questions!


----------

